# ARMA III gewonnen, so verloren



## SpeCnaZ (20. März 2014)

Hi, 
Ich habe auf ner polnischer Seite an einem Wettbewerb Teil genommen. Man musste paar Wörter bzw. kurzem Satz ausdenken (über ARMA). Ich war einer der Gewinner  hab mich wie ein Kind gefreut. 2 Wochen später kam mein Spiel (ARMAIII) in ne Packung. 

Ich wollte ausprobieren ob es läuft. Und bam geht nicht da man das Spiel nur im Polen, Ungarn und noch irgendwo nutzen kann. 


Was soll ich tun???


----------



## Stryke7 (20. März 2014)

Das ist richtig, da Spiele häufig in verschiedenen Ländern andere Alterseinschränkungen haben etc,  muss man ein Spiel meist für das richtige Land auswählen.  Dieses System lässt sich soweit auch kaum überlisten ...  

Du kannst aber mal den Steam-Support anschreiben, vielleicht können die da was machen.


----------



## dsdenni (20. März 2014)

Ich z.B hab Arma 3 mit einem RU Key aktiviert und ohne Tricks wird man das Spiel mit deutschem Standort (und deutscher IP) nicht starten können. Man kann es aber umgehen indem man per VPN sich eine RU IP macht, das Spiel aktiviert, dann den Download startet, auf deutsche IP zurückwechseln, einmalig Spiel installieren und starten (wieder mit RU Key). Dann funktioniert es auch so. Aber ein restrisiko bleibt immer denn dafür könnte Steam den Account sperren da man den Regionlock umgangen ist


----------



## Shona (20. März 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Du kannst aber mal den Steam-Support anschreiben, vielleicht können die da was machen.


Der Steam Support schreibt zurück das sie für Third-Party-Games keinen support geben und er sich an Bohemia wenden soll. Somit kann er den ersten schritt überspringen und gleich Bohemia anschreiben


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. März 2014)

Werd ich machen müssen


----------



## Stryke7 (20. März 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Der Steam Support schreibt zurück das sie für Third-Party-Games keinen support geben und er sich an Bohemia wenden soll. Somit kann er den ersten schritt überspringen und gleich Bohemia anschreiben


 
Glaube ich nicht, es geht ja nicht um das Spiel sondern um Software von Valve ...   Allerdings habe ich das noch nie ausprobiert.


----------



## Shona (20. März 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht, es geht ja nicht um das Spiel sondern um Software von Valve ...   Allerdings habe ich das noch nie ausprobiert.


Doch ist so  Hier ein Ticket von mir weil mein Renegade Pack Key von Mafia 2 damals nicht ging



> Hallo xxxxxxx,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht an das Steam Support Team!
> 
> ...


----------



## Stryke7 (20. März 2014)

Hm okay ...     Das muss aber nicht heißen, dass das generell so ist oder?  Und selbst hier ist Steam erstmal ein guter Ansprechpartner


----------

